# Driver and subs needed in westerly ri.



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Plow truck drivers and subs needed for plowing this winter. We are looking for 2 drivers and equipment operaters to work this winter. I am also looking for a sub to plow some accounts in Norwich CT. Please call me at 401-596-0223 office and my cell is 401-569-5069. Or you can email me at [email protected].


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Bump ;;;;;


----------

